# Thermal ARC 185 with lots of accessories



## Boswell (Jul 29, 2022)

Learning to TIG weld has been on my bucket list but I have plenty to keep me busy and figured it would be "Next Year".
Well today a Thermal ARC 185 with argon Bottle, TIG Finger, Stand with Wheels, and lots of other stuff came up on Craigs list for $900.








						TIG Welder, dream setup, many extras! - tools - by owner - sale
					

- Thermal Arc 185 AC/DC Inverter TIG welder - custom built cart - Argon tank, large - upgraded gas regulator - Toolbox with: - tungsten electrodes - ceramic caps - TIG torch parts - TIG finger,...



					austin.craigslist.org
				



This seems like a good deal but love to get some feedback from our HM community on if I should jump on this or wait for something better.

thanks


----------



## Aukai (Jul 30, 2022)

It seems like it has good reviews.


----------



## jwmelvin (Jul 30, 2022)

I don’t know that machine but realize you won’t be able to weld aluminum much over 1/8” thick. Like 3/16” would be the limit and it will be a struggle.


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 30, 2022)

That's probably why he's selling it- wants or needs more capacity


----------



## pontiac428 (Jul 30, 2022)

Just look at all those consumables!  That's an AC machine at a DC price.  Don't get a speeding ticket on the way to pick it up.


----------



## C-Bag (Jul 30, 2022)

I’d be very tempted if it was local. It has good reviews, completely set up and ready to go. It depends on what you want to do but mostly what I want is for thin aluminum. One review said he did 3/16“ aluminum and it was no problem. Running 3/4 pedal after start. No reviews were bad and most said they would replace with the same machine. My only concern is what is that dust on the cart and is it conductive and is there a bunch of it inside the machine and how easy is it to clean.


----------



## Boswell (Jul 30, 2022)

Thanks for the feedback. I can live with the lower power so I am moving forward on this machine. Should have it later today.


----------



## b4autodark (Jul 30, 2022)

I have had one of those that I bought new in 2005 or 2006 and have used the dickens out of it with no problems. It will do 1/4" aluminum, just take your time. I would not take $900 for mine, it's a deal.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jul 30, 2022)

A neighbour of mine has a shop full of Thermal Arc machines, seriously like five of them. Nothing but praise for them apparently.


----------



## Boswell (Jul 30, 2022)

Just got back from picking it up. The previous owner was fastidious in how he maintained his shop and tools. Everything looks like new. Lots of filler wire, electrodes, a large gas bottle, a very nice custom cart he made. some coupons to practice on. a Tungsten electrode grinder. in other words a complete turn key TUG setup. Everything labeled and stored neatly.  I could not be happier.  It just about killed me to load it all up in the 102F heat here in central Texas. I am going to wait until tomorrow morning to unload it into the shop. I'll take some pictures then.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jul 30, 2022)

Well scored!


----------



## Just for fun (Jul 30, 2022)

Boswell said:


> Just got back from picking it up. The previous owner was fastidious in how he maintained his shop and tools. Everything looks like new. Lots of filler wire, electrodes, a large gas bottle, a very nice custom cart he made. some coupons to practice on. a Tungsten electrode grinder. in other words a complete turn key TUG setup. Everything labeled and stored neatly.  I could not be happier.  It just about killed me to load it all up in the 102F heat here in central Texas. I am going to wait until tomorrow morning to unload it into the shop.* I'll take some pictures then.*



Looking forward to seeing photos of it.  You should have a lot of fun with that unit.


----------



## G-ManBart (Jul 30, 2022)

The ad was down by the time I looked, but it certainly sounds like a great deal.  I've told a number of people that the most important thing in learning to TIG is to buy a TIG welder!  After a while you'll know what you like and don't like, and if you decide another machine is in order you'll find it a lot easier to pick.  With all the extras you really barely paid anything for that machine so there's no way you went wrong!  Looking forward to pics and how you like it.  TA isn't as well known as Miller/Lincoln/Hobart in the U.S. but they make solid stuff.


----------



## Aukai (Jul 30, 2022)

Don't get frustrated when you start, for me it was like chewing gum, patting my head, rubbing my tummy in a circle, and walking at the same time.


----------



## great white (Jul 30, 2022)

Ive never used one, but guys who have them seem to have nothing but good things to say about them. The TA is a Japanese made machine (Sanrex), so you can probably expect better quality and service from it than from a Chinese sourced unit.



			https://www.gasandsupply.com/docs/VIC_DocLib_2191_300X4884B.pdf
		


Duty cycle seems a little low at 30% at 185A, but for home work, that's perfectly acceptable. Duty cycle of 100% at 100A. that's on tig.

The model was discontinued in about 2016, but that's not a show stopper by any means.

Looks like it's a 220 machine.

Sounds like a decent deal.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jul 30, 2022)

Whereabouts in central TX are you Boswell? I've been enjoying my chilly 90F garage today and avoiding going outside as much as possible


----------



## Boswell (Jul 30, 2022)

mattthemuppet2 said:


> Whereabouts in central TX are you Boswell? I've been enjoying my chilly 90F garage today and avoiding going outside as much as possible


I am in Cedar Park,  a little north of Austin.  Thank goodness I have a climate controlled shop.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jul 30, 2022)

Oh nice, wish I did. I just have lots of fans pointing at me instead!


----------



## Boswell (Jul 31, 2022)

Got it off the trailer this morning in to cold of the morning (88F) and most importantly, in the shade.  Thanks for everyone's feedback. My natural tendency is to go slow when uncertain and it really helped me to move quickly on this.  Here are a few pictures.  I'm looking forward to getting it setup and get some practice in.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jul 31, 2022)

Now that is a decent setup. I think you did really well, congrats!


----------



## great white (Jul 31, 2022)

Good haul!


----------



## Aukai (Jul 31, 2022)

Very nice setup


----------



## General Zod (Aug 1, 2022)

mattthemuppet2 said:


> Oh nice, wish I did. I just have lots of fans pointing at me instead!




I live in Laredo and it's killer down here.  90°F is nice and cool compared to the 110°F days we've been having!  But about a month ago I wised up and bought a brand new 2ton mini-split and just finished installing it.  It was a crazy install due to the layout of things in general, had to fabricate custom brackets for both evaporator and condenser, and my work got in the way for 2 weeks, but it was worth it.  I only paid $775 for it, and bought my own vacuum pump and gauges and now I can bring the garage down to 70°F if I want.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Aug 1, 2022)

yes, that would be nice - that 90F is *inside *the garage. It's about 105F outside


----------



## General Zod (Aug 1, 2022)

mattthemuppet2 said:


> yes, that would be nice - that 90F is *inside *the garage. It's about 105F outside


 Yup, nice and cool compared to 105 inside the garage and 112+ outside


----------



## Boswell (Aug 2, 2022)

Well, I did not have any filler rod but I did make some arc onto some 3/16" cold rolled plate scrap enough to know that I got it all hooked up and working correctly. I have some filler rod now so tomorrow, I will run my first beads and share pictures for everyone's entertainment.


----------



## General Zod (Aug 2, 2022)

spark it up!  but really, no sparks, should be clean


----------



## Boswell (Aug 3, 2022)

As promised, my first TIG beads for your entertainment and comedy diversion 

I would run 2-3 beads then dunk in water to cool it down and repeat.  I went through 1 filler rod and had to re-sharpen 5 electrodes as I learned where NOT to put the electrode . 

this is the first few





and this is the next few




Just a few more years of practice and I think I'll have it. 

on a more serious note, the Hobby Machinist Forum and all the helpful kind people here helped to give me the confidence to jump in on this so a big thank you to everyone.


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 3, 2022)

You're breeding some exotic caterpillars there, Boswell!

Try taking two pieces (can't bring myself to say coupons) of thin metal (18ga-20ga) and tilting them together like a pup tent.  Then, using heat control only, fuse weld the top ridge of the tent.  Too much heat will blow out, too little won't fuse.  This will teach you heat control and how to move while welding a part that rapidly heats up after you start the weld.  It's a way of learning heat control without being distracted by the filler rod.  There are dozens of exercises like this that you can do to improve and learn.


----------



## General Zod (Aug 4, 2022)

Boswell said:


> Just a few more years of practice and I think I'll have it.
> 
> on a more serious note, the Hobby Machinist Forum and all the helpful kind people here helped to give me the confidence to jump in on this so a big thank you to everyone.



Actually just like a few more months.   Look here...








For TIG you have to start developing good habits early.    Only clean bare metal, absolutely no oxides present on welding surfaces.  That is partly why the beads came out dull gray and smudgy.   They will be 100x better just getting rid of the iron oxides, aka millscale.  Even a coarse wire cup wheel will do practically nothing, except perhaps the edges of the part.  Use a hard grinding disc, coarse grit flap wheel, silicon carbide disc, walter's millscale flex disc,, etc, etc you get the idea.    Unless it's perfect cold-rolled that has been P&O'd, the thicker the hot-rolled steel, the thicker the millscale thickness, and the more abrasive the media needs to be to quickly remove it.


----------



## Boswell (Aug 23, 2022)

just an update. I have been practicing about 30min to 1 hour a day for the last couple of weeks and have seen some significant improvement.  Not dipping the tungsten as often and getting the hang of heat control (somewhat).  here is a practice weld I did today. It does not look as grey in person as it does in the photo but still  have plenty of work to do.


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 23, 2022)

Good man, @Boswell!


----------

